# Need To Cycle Or No?



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

So I got the 30G tank for a steal. I'm planning on moving my Spilo
to the 30G from the 55G this week, because I want to put something else in the 55G.
I had a question about the cycling? I was wondering if I can 
just add the water to the 30G from the 55G since he's used to it? 
Or do I have to wait to put him in because it will be a different filter in the 30G. 
I'm confused....I'm not really sure if it'd be okay since i'm just transfering water.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, you need to cycle.
The water itself does not hold any of the bacteria you require.

You could split the media from your 55 filter with the new filter for the 30.
I would do that, add new media to both of them, and run them both on the 55 for a week or so. The new filter should be established that way and it will minimize the cycle on the 30 gallon that way. You may run into a mini cycle on the 55 gallon in the process, but I think it would be very minimal.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The water carries almost no bacteria of the type you need so just moving water with the fish isn't enough. You need to actually move filter media with the fish prefferably the whole filter. If you don't move the whole filter with the fish the fish a mini cycle will happen. If you just move the fish and some of the old water the tank will be thrown into a full cycle.

I would move the fish, as much water as you can, and run both the old and new filter on the tank for at least a few weeks. Then move one of the filters to the new tank when you get fish to put in it. Don't rush it.


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> The water carries almost no bacteria of the type you need so just moving water with the fish isn't enough. You need to actually move filter media with the fish prefferably the whole filter. If you don't move the whole filter with the fish the fish a mini cycle will happen. If you just move the fish and some of the old water the tank will be thrown into a full cycle.
> 
> I would move the fish, as much water as you can, and run both the old and new filter on the tank for at least a few weeks. Then move one of the filters to the new tank when you get fish to put in it. Don't rush it.


Thanks, so basically I should take the water from the 55G and fill up the 30G with it.
Then, Take the filter from the 55G and have it running in the 30G with my new filter for the 30G 
at the same time all in the 30G gallon tank. So old filter and new filter in the 30G running.

Can I have the fish in the 30G while all this is going on? Or should I leave it in the 55G? 
If i leave the fish in the 55G then I will have no filter in it because both are running in the 30G.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

put the fish in the 30g while this is all going on. I would only move 50-75% of the old water to the new tank.

Other than that you got it.


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> put the fish in the 30g while this is all going on. I would only move 50-75% of the old water to the new tank.
> 
> Other than that you got it.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I;m learning so deal with me! Haha
Anything else I need to know while doing this or something to keep in mind? 
Any help i really appreciate.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ok i got a question now!!! im plannin on puttin about 30% of water from my 55 into a unestablished 50...i also have 2 filters on the 55 im puttin the one that hasnt been cleaned out for the longest time on the 50....should i be good to go?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

thedon624 said:


> put the fish in the 30g while this is all going on. I would only move 50-75% of the old water to the new tank.
> 
> Other than that you got it.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I;m learning so deal with me! Haha
Anything else I need to know while doing this or something to keep in mind? 
Any help i really appreciate.








[/quote]

Keep an eye on your water parameters. Ammonia and nitrites should stay at 0 or close to it. I would also toss a tablespoon or two of salt in too just in case of a mini cycle. If you have anymore questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

T-wag said:


> ok i got a question now!!! im plannin on puttin about 30% of water from my 55 into a unestablished 50...i also have 2 filters on the 55 im puttin the one that hasnt been cleaned out for the longest time on the 50....should i be good to go?


There will probably be a mini cycle on something like that so follow pretty much the same stuff I told Thedon in my last post. The most important thing is just watching your params. If they get too far from zero you need to do some frequent water changes to keep them in check. Adding salt is also always a good practice when your expecting a bit of a cycle. Any salt will do if you don't have aquarium salt handy, but iodine free is preffered.

How much are you upping your bio load between the two tanks.


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> put the fish in the 30g while this is all going on. I would only move 50-75% of the old water to the new tank.
> 
> Other than that you got it.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I;m learning so deal with me! Haha
Anything else I need to know while doing this or something to keep in mind? 
Any help i really appreciate.








[/quote]

Keep an eye on your water parameters. Ammonia and nitrites should stay at 0 or close to it. I would also toss a tablespoon or two of salt in too just in case of a mini cycle. If you have anymore questions don't be afraid to ask.
[/quote]

Thanks a bunch! I'll keep you updated on how things turn out. I'll also post a pic of the tank when I'm done with the cycle!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds good. Good Luck and I can't wait for the pics


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> Sounds good. Good Luck and I can't wait for the pics


Got the 30gallon up and running finally! 
Should have some pics up during the week 
when the tank gets clearer and fish gets 
less stressed. Looks good so far. 
Thinking about ordering some plants soon!


----------

